# Colonial



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello 

I know it's really early in the day, but would love to hear any tidbit. Have lots of friends running this weekend but I'm unable to get there. 

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...me too, Paula  ..Golden friends and Sue Westlake with Tag and Link..Andy is down there tomorrow..etc!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes I am! Will be running tomorrow and will try to post updates tomorrow night.

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Andy and good luck tomorrow.

Paula


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Any results yet? How's Copper doing? Jim


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

In the Amat. Copper went out in the first series but looked to be moving well , he is coming off an injury at a trial a few weeks back. 
At the Amat.
First series Triple , first bird down retired , out of order flyer 8 dogs dropped
Second Double land blind (no picture) through old falls 16 dogs dropped


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I heard that Roy Morejon won the Derby with Zip. 

Q callbacks from the 1st series. Triple w/ long middle gun retired.

1, 2, 3, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 22, 26, 27, 28

1st land blind was scrapped after a bird was picked up left at the long gun station.

Dogs were doing the new land blind well when I left.

Good luck to everyone still standing!

No! Here! Regards-

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, "M"!! Hoping that Kathy and "Clipper" do well.. 

Sorry about "No, Here" ..

Train on!!! ..bigger Stakes ahead regards  , 

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the news, Miriam & Bob. No, Here has been in our vocabulary as well.

P.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

I got a call this morning saying Pete Plourde won the Open with Miss T , this qualifies them for both Nationals.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Wahoo!!! Congratulations Pete. Miss T is one awesome dog!!! Couldn't happen to a better guy!!

P.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bob Walton said:


> I got a call this morning saying Pete Plourde won the Open with Miss T , this qualifies them for both Nationals.


Wow...Congratulations!!!

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Thank you, "M"!! Hoping that Kathy and "Clipper" do well..
> 
> Sorry about "No, Here" ..
> 
> ...


Kathy & Clipper NAILED the 1st series. Did a great job on the 1st blind too. Not sure how they did on the 2nd blind, but I just can't imagine them not doing well. Say a few Golden Prayers for Streak. He was injured the day before the trial. Don't think his leg is broken, but very swollen. Sure they ave vet results now.

oh-thanks Paula! I needed that! The setups were great-no complaints!

M


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Wahoo!!! Congratulations Pete. Miss T is one awesome dog!!! Couldn't happen to a better guy!!
> 
> P.


YESSSIREEEEE!!! That is THE best news!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIOINS Pete & Miss T!!!!!

M


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Congrats Pete and Miss T, Jim


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulation to Pete and Miss T. 

Mary Beth


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

I just heard that Lois Munroe won the Qual with Faith.

WooHoo! Congrats to team Lois!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dixidawg said:


> I just heard that Lois Munroe won the Qual with Faith.
> 
> WooHoo! Congrats to team Lois!



Lois is getting really, really GOOD at winning Q's !!  Warm-up for the next step up?  

Judy


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Can anyone fill out the news? Lois won Q, were there any other placements? Open? Am?

Lois is on a roll, my congratulations to her and Faith.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

The only other one I am sure of is that Lois also got a 4th in the Qual with Mike Chitro's Chessy, Gunner.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats Lois and Faith. Faith is proving to be her mom over and over again. This is very cool. I feel a photo session coming on.

Ok other results. This is what makes me love EE so much.

I only did this for derby because there were only 10 entries.

Even though the results are not posted you can click on the dog in the running order then click the event history for that dog. The results are already there. 

So for derby.

1st #6
2nd #5
3rd #7
4th #9
Jam #1
Jam #3
Res Jam # 8

Pretty cool.

Pattie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dixidawg said:


> The only other one I am sure of is that Lois also got a 4th in the Qual with Mike Chitro's Chessy, Gunner.



Well!!!!...How cool is that? !!! First and Fourth !!! Well done, Lois~

Judy


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Plus a 4th in the derby. She had a great weekend!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Lois for all of your placements. What a weekend!!

Paula


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

Bob Walton said:


> I got a call this morning saying Pete Plourde won the Open with Miss T , this qualifies them for both Nationals.


Congratulations to Pete and Miss T!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congratulations to Pete and Miss T! 2 open wins in their last 2 starts!-Paul


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Open:
1st Pete Plorde - Miss T # 17
2nd Mark Mosher - Banner #7
3rd Duncan Christie - Dylan #24
4th Mark Mosher - George #25
RJ Mark Mosher - Goldie #31
Jam Mark Mosher - Rose #22
Jam Delores Smith - Pedro #23
Jam Cindy Donahey - Dozer #32

Amatuer:
1st Doug Cybula -Zoe #34
2nd Lenny Rentel - Viggi #41
3rd Frank Kearney - Bristol #32
4th Philip Irmisher - Allie #7
RJ Mike Coutu - Loppy #12
Jam Pete Plorde - Miss T #8
Jam Malcolm Haith - Hunter #9
Jam Virginia Sislane - Oliver #37
Jam Donald Bovers - Zeke # 23


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Malcolm,

Congratulations to you and Hunter. Thanks also for your hard work and to Colonial RC for putting on a nice trial.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Phil and Allie for your AM 4th. Gee, QAA and a half point all in one weekend. I told you!!! 

Congratulations to all who placed or finished.

Paula


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd say congrats to Lenny for the Am 2nd with Viggi but since Lenny doesn't know how to spell computer, he'll never see it....pretty good for that really nice 2yr old dog!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Goldenboy said:


> Malcolm,
> 
> Congratulations to you and Hunter. Thanks also for your hard work and to Colonial RC for putting on a nice trial.


Ditto what Mark said. And, Congrats to everybody who placed and finished. 
And, especially to Colonial RC. You guys put on a great trial. The members work really hard and run well and have fun too. Malcom, and Lenny both work hard at the trial and finished and placed second in the AM respectively. Oh, and Mike. I know I'm forgetting people, but I don't know everybody up there. I'm from New Jersey. (Yes, that makes me stupid too) Oh, and congrats to Delores finishing the Open.
And a huge congrats and thank you to Ginny Sislane. That girl works like a machine. She's all over the place, making things flow, never stopping for long. And, while doing all that an event chair has to do, she finishes two stakes! That's awesome! That's alot of work! And, all the time making us visitors feel at home! 
It was also a nice weekend of visiting with some folks we know up there and meeting some that we didn't. Glad we came up. Thanks.
BAIT & Kathy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Granddaddy said:


> I'd say congrats to Lenny for the Am 2nd with Viggi but since Lenny doesn't know how to spell computer, he'll never see it....pretty good for that really nice 2yr old dog!


That IS pretty good!! Congratulations!

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Goldenboy said:


> Malcolm,
> 
> Congratulations to you and Hunter. Thanks also for your hard work and to Colonial RC for putting on a nice trial.


I missed this! CONGRATULATIONS Malcolm. You bring out the best in Hunter. Way to go!

M


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Finally looked at results. CONGRATULATIONS to Kathy Yates & Carey Phillips on Clipper's JAM in the Q. And here's to hoping that Streak is back up and running soon. Just heard that the injury the day before the trial turned out to be a break in his wrist. :-(

M


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

Big congrats to Doug and Zoe. She has been running well and things came together for you, this weekend. We could not be happier for you!!! Give her a hug from Michelle and Rachel!!


----------

